# What to expect from a post-loss OB appt?



## LittleLlama (Feb 27, 2006)

I had a miscarriage on Monday morning and went to the ER since I'm traveling very far from home and it was early in the AM. I was referred to a local OB for a check up but I don't know what to expect. What usually happens?


----------



## DreamsInDigital (Sep 18, 2003)

First of all, HUGE







I wondered why you never texted me back. I am so sorry for your loss.









Mine was much like a postpartum visit, I had a pelvic exam and stuff, and the doctor asked if I needed birth control and then I was sent on my way.


----------



## dani76 (Mar 24, 2004)

Mine was the same as Lydia's. They also set up some bloodwork for me to have done every few days to make sure my HCG was down to 0.


----------



## kms7z (Mar 24, 2009)

I'm sorry about your loss. They also might do an ultrasound to make sure there is no tissue remaining. If you are still bleeding a lot they might prescribe something like methergine.


----------



## MeepyCat (Oct 11, 2006)

My first post-miscarriage appointment included an ultrasound to check for retained tissue, some discussion of options for dealing with same (basically - wait, take misoprostol or schedule a D&C), and discussion of our plans to conceive again.

There are some things I will suggest as general tips - _bring something to read!_ Obstetrical waiting rooms tend to be all full of magazines about cute ways to spend money when you're pregnant, which are seriously depressing stuff right after a loss. Tell the receptionist what you're there for and ask to be moved out of the waiting room ASAP.


----------



## Jules09 (Feb 11, 2009)

I'm so sorry you're going through this. I had a miscarriage last year, and in my follow up appt, the OB just did a pelvic exam and we talked about when I could TTC again. I also found waiting in the waiting room with all the other pg ladies very difficult, so asking the receptionist to move you out of there quickly is probably a good idea - I wish I'd asked it myself.


----------



## MovingMomma (Apr 28, 2004)

I miscarried at home at 11 weeks, and birthed a decidual cast and a complete sac: baby, placenta, and all, so I was confident I didn't have retained tissue. I had no pelvic or ultrasound, they just ordered a couple of blood draws to check that HCG was decreasing. And chatted a bit about "wait at least 3 months to try again," etc.


----------



## Sonnet (Mar 4, 2009)

Yep, just spent some quality time in the 'Oh-goody-you're-having-a-BAAAAAYYYYBEEEE' waiting room today.







I _did_ bring something to read, and boy am I glad. I wish I'd thought to ask to be moved out of there quickly, but it's a military clinic and they don't really make provisions like that.

My HCG is back down to 3 after about a month. They keep taking blood every couple of weeks until you're back to normal just to make sure nothing's staying in there. Then after that you're just supposed to wait a while before you try again. Some doctors recommend 3 months, but some will tell you that it doesn't have to be that long.


----------



## sagemomma (Jul 12, 2008)

i had mine today , it consisted of a urine pregnancy test, came back neg otherwise they would have done bloodwork to see where my levels were. a quick pelvic exam and a check of my cervix to make sure it was closed. advice on when and what to expect from my "cycle " for a while and was told not to get pregnant for 3 months. (((hugs)))


----------

